# Dakota East Central Pheasants Forever



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

I just wanted to throw out some stuff that the DECPF (based in Fargo-West Fargo) is doing for projects. I also wanted to invite anyone that may want to become a committee member to pm me.

DECPF is targeting the area of ND between I-29 and HWY 1 from I-94 to the SD border for habitat enhancement and restoration for the proliferation of wild pheasants. Almost half of the projects are food plots near existing winter cover areas and the other half are establishing winter cover in areas that already have available winter food sources.

The chapter keeps nearly every penny that it raises for projects in this area. The best part is that the committee locates and develops the projects. It is fun to personally assist a landowner in bringing wild pheasants back to his farm. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Scraper, has your club ever looked into grant funding to develope grass cover on public land? I was thinking the other day that there must be funds available for reseeding some of the public hunting areas that have gone over to invasive species of grass. I hunt several CRP fields that were seeded to switch grass, rather than dense nesting cover, and the pheasants are drawn to it like a magnet. Switch grass won't go down in snow cover, and the birds eat the seed. It has to be better than some of these PLOTS that are the old Bromus mix.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick, We have looked at it. In fact we are working with the USFWS in your area on restoring some habitat NE of VC. I agree there is a lot of crappy CRP out there that if revamped with better grass could be great habitat. So far we have found that we get more bang for our buck to develop wintering areas in areas that already have good CRP. It is a lot easier to plant a few acres of food plot or trees than it is to go after 160 acres of grass.

In '97 the limiting factors in pheasant survival were areas that had evergreen tree blocks with food near by. Everything else snowed in, including the cattails.

This year we purchased a disc that the Pheasants Forever Habitat Teams are going to use for various projects including grass upgrading. They go in and disc up an area and plant it to clover or big bluestem.

PM me this winter if you have a project area in mind, I bet we could get something going.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will do. Maybe a few clubs could go in on some joint projects. BCWF would buddy up on habitat projects I think. I'd be curious how the COVERLOCKS program is faring. Perhaps some of that dedicated money could be used upgrading state land that is already owned.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The Annual Banquet for the DEC Pheasants Forever Chapter is September 9th at the Speedway Event Center. It's a good time to meet with buddies and plan this fall's trips.

PM me for tickets.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Imported chickens are whats ruinin the state boys!      

Just kidding thanks for the info.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Imported chickens are whats ruinin the state boys!
> 
> Just kidding thanks for the info.


 :lol: :laugh: :rollin: You're killin me Ron!

Thanks for the info Scraper.


----------

